# Cigarrillo electrónico



## asherar

*El Cigarrillo electrónico es el método más avanzado del mundo para dejar de fumar.*

A diferencia del Cigarrillo tradicional, El cigarro electrónico no contiene tabaco. Asimismo, no contiene sustancias cancerígenas como el alquitrán, monóxido de carbono y arsénico. Al sustituir su hábito de fumar Cigarrillos tradicionales por los cigarrillos electrónicos no sólo se benefician de una vida más sana, sino que usted también tendrá la libertad de fumar en cualquier lugar del mundo, incluidos bares y restaurantes donde  se prohíbe fumar. El cigarrillo electrónico no tiene olor, no quema y no hay ninguna necesidad de un encendedor. lo mas importante sin las 4000 sustancias químicas nocivas encontradas en un cigarrillo tradicional

*Puede dejar de fumar con éxito en la forma más natural.*

Ya no mas la ropa con olor a humo, no al mal aliento, dientes manchados. No mas vergüenza social. Basta del tabaquismo pasivo. Se puede disfrutar en cualquier lugar.

A diferencia de otros productos para dejar de fumar, tales como los chicles o parches, el cigarro electrónico no sólo puede cumplir sus antojos, también puede satisfacer sus necesidades mentales de fumar. Empezando con los cartuchos de alta resistencia, y la reducción de la nicotina gradualmente hasta cero.

¿Que piensan?


----------



## iamkbra

y que te fumas el usb? debe re pegar eso jjaja


----------



## g.corallo

creo que se recarga con un liquido no??


----------



## kaká_2008

buenisimo..te fumas el USB y estas fumando electronica jajajaja!...


----------



## luisgrillo

Has de fumar los electrones de valencia hehehehe


----------



## dante manuel

como ghago un sigarro electronico


----------



## franko1819

¿Podrias explicar como funciona?


----------



## Raygoza

_A  pesar de que el *cigarrillo electronico*sea  un producto nuevo, hace simular los cigarrillos normales de una manera  perfecta.

Primero de todo se parece a un cigarrillo real con la gran diferencia de que no hay sustancias nocivas, sino simplemente pura nicotina.   

El cigarrillo electrónico esta compuesto por un depósito de acero inoxidable con una batería de ión litio, micro-circuito electrónico, cámara atomizadora, luz indicadora y un recambio que contiene la nicotina.

El filtro, también llamado recambio, contiene una concentración de nicotina dependiendo de la necesidad de cada fumador. El recambio esta disponible en varias concentraciones de nicotina desde *High* ( tabaco negro), *Médium* ( tabaco rubio), *Light* ( tabaco Light) hasta *Zero* ( SIN nicotina) además  de varios sabores como por ejemplo mentol etc…  

Cuando tome una calada del cigarrillo electrónico, una luz indicadora situada en la parte delantera del cigarrillo electrónico se iluminará como si estuviera ardiendo, dándole la sensación de estar fumando un cigarrillo real. El humo que libera el cigarrillo electrónico es simplemente un vapor fino e inodoro e imita el humo de un cigarrillo real por lo que además no daña el medio ambiente.

Fuente: http://www.cigarrilloselectronico.com/como-funciona-el-cigarrillo-electronico.php

_En todo esto de los cigarrillos electrónicos está metido el hecho de dejar de dañarnos.
Normalmente cuando empieza uno a fumar desarrollamos una dependencia psicológica, despues viene una física a la nicotina, sumadas es muy dificil de vencerlas, por lo tanto el cigarrillo electrónico te ayuda con las dos. Al simular que estás fumando e introducir nicotina en tu sistema, todo se ve satisfecho y puedes bajar los niveles de nicotina gradualmente


----------



## unleased!

Raygoza dijo:


> _El cigarrillo electrónico esta compuesto por un depósito de acero inoxidable con una batería de ión litio, micro-circuito electrónico, cámara atomizadora, luz indicadora *y un recambio que contiene la nicotina*._


 Entonces es otro producto barato como los parches ya que lo que realmente causa la adicción es la nicotina. Dejas de fumar el cigarrillo normal pero metes la mierda por otro lado por lo que la adicción no te la quita.


----------



## electrodan

Obvio. El tema es que con el cigarro clásico además de nicotina también va otra gran cantidad de mierda (no adictiva).


----------



## franko1819

Claro...
Los fabricantes de cigarrillos le ponen otras sustancias para hacer que el cigarrilo sea adictivo... Que mundo este:cabezon:


----------



## g.corallo

si un buen ejemplo es mi abuelo tiene 91 y fumo toda su vida pipa osea tabaco natural i no le paso nada pero al cigarro de ahora le poen adictivos tambien para que prenda mejor y sea mas adictivo


saludos.


----------



## dynamco

Aguante el malboro usb es un cañaso!!


----------



## JoniDf

Aguante el Marlboro !!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm. Marlboro se va a enojar!!!

La competencia no anda en burro!


----------



## JoniDf

este cigarro usb .. te vuelve adicto a la electronica ??


----------



## Raygoza

unleased! dijo:


> Entonces es otro producto barato como los parches ya que lo que realmente causa la adicción es la nicotina. Dejas de fumar el cigarrillo normal pero metes la mierda por otro lado por lo que la adicción no te la quita.




Si y no... El mayor problema con dejar de fumar es la adiccion, vencerla pues. El mayor problema con fumar es el hecho de fumar, meter "humo" en tu cuerpo. Contiene aparte de nicotina, alquitran y otras muchas (no se cuantas exactamente) pero si muchas sustancias bastante dañinas para tu cuerpo que al meterlas todas al mismo tiempo no te imaginas el daño que te hacen (lo dice un ex-fumador)

Ahora, el cigarrillo te evita luchar con mas de la mitad de los síntomas de abstinencia. Toda la adiccion psicológica la vence el cigarrillo electrónico y la necesidad de tu sistema de nicotina tambien la suple eso si, sin todo el alquitrán y demás cosas.

Para dejar de fumar es un auxiliar, el principal elemento es que quieras hacerlo.


Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## ElTallercito

Es decir lo que estarian vendiendo es nicotina embasada. ¿No estarian vendiendo droga? Es decir al "fumador" le crean una adiccion, o continua con la que ya tenia por fumar cigarrillos comunes pero sin las porquerias de los mismos . ¿Ustedes que opinan?


----------



## chao22

alquien sabe si de verdad funciona??????????'


----------



## electrodan

No le crean ninguna nueva adicción, puesto que la adicción a la nicotina ya la traía desde antes.


----------



## djboom

el clasico ejemplo de que mi tio fumo hasta los 100 años y no le paso nada, eso no es verdad , miren no critico el trabajo de este producto y menos al del post, pero una cosa si les comparto: dejar de fumar es tan fácil como apagar el ultimo cigarrillo y no fumar nunca mas, es simple, te explicas porque fumas y ya que sabes, no volveras hacerlo, te lo aseguro, sin fuerza de voluntad necesaria ni sindromes de abstinencia, se los dejo de corazón, porke yo fui un fumador "empedernido", tengo 28 años y estoy feliz, les dejo el dato, busquen y compren el libro: "dejar de fumar es facil: si sabes como" de allen car, y disculpen que se los puse muy largo jaja, saludos.


----------



## fernandob

si me tienen paciencia les compartire lo que hace poco me paso,o tuve la oportunidad de comentarle a un hijo ,quizas les sirva y sea util para comprender el tema de "las costumbres o adicciones" .

no somos en casa de tomar mate, nada, pero hace poco uno de mis hijos de 17 años comenzo a andar con un termo y mate, cuando esta leyendo , recien empieza.
y aproveche para SEÑALARLES lo que estaba ocurriendo.
esto de el mate lo trajo de algunas reuniones con compañeros/as de colegio, que se ponian a compartir el mate mientras charlaban .
una .........tonteria digamos , algo inocuo.

COMO SE INICIA:
como en el caso de el mate o el cafe uno se reune con amigos y como todos toman , pues , unotambien,el ambiente de reunion no s hace compartir , "ser parte de el grupo" , quizas no nos parezca agradabe su sabor pero uno se acostumbra.
yse le crea el habito.
estas tranquilo haciendo algo horas y te acostumbras.
como uno se acostumbra a mirar la TVo te acostumbras a tener un lapiz entre los dedos girandolo y jugando con el , cuando estas nervioso o cuando estas atareado.

en fin, es importante prestar atencion a estas pequeñas cosas que se nos vuelven habito o costumbre, de nuevo digo que somos bichos de costumbres,.
y es importante prestarle atencion por que si uno lo razona o comprende puede detectarlo y quizas manejarlo.
en mi caso, al saber lo que es aprendi a EVITAR eso, uno de joven dice:
"bajhhhh yo lo puedo manejar " 

costumbres, habitos que uno NO puede dejar, adicciones, puede ser el consumo de drogas, fumar, tener algo en la mano, etc.
esto de el cigarrillo electronico EN PARTE supongo que ayuda, uno puede tener algo en la mano , llevarselo a la boca sintiendo que mas o menso tiene un cigarrillo.
es tonto querer no verlo, como dije, se nos vuelve un habito, yo tengo un primo que se hizo adicto al cigarrillo , una dependencia o costumbre terrible y asi le fue , largo para contar, no da.
pero si es importante observar para asi aprender.

supongo (seguro) que hay ademas una parte adictiva que es ya fisiologica, el cuero "pide" esa porqueria, por que se acostumbro, no es solo el hecho de realizar lso movimientos o "el acto" , sino que e cuerpo quiere consumir el producto.

hay casos como los de la droga que esa necesidad debe ser muy fuerte.

LO MAS IMPORTANTE , primero que nada ES APRENDER A RECONOCER A TU ENEMIGO.
por eso ......a prestar atencion, es una debilidad nuestra, que se inicia a veces , como lo de el mate o el cafe en epoca de estudio por "simplemente probar" para ser parte de el grupo.
pero luego uno se acostumbra , ........años y años Y TE JODE LA VIDA.
cuando podrias estar disfrutando de tus nietos, o de la felicidad de que por fin te jubilaste o que se fue tu esposa, o que ya tenes tu casa con jardin y pileta.
y te moris mal por cancer de pulmon.hno:

saludos che.


----------



## DJ DRACO

cosideraciones:

1) no genera adicción
2) no contamina el cuerpo ni el ambiente
3) reduce gradualmente la dosis...es decir, reduce la adicción progresivamente
4) debe utilizar el usb solo como fuente de alimentación energética para liberar gradualmente la nicotina que tiene dentro y que debe recargarse por algún profesional...seguramente.

conclusión: arriba el cigarrillo electrónico...excepto si genera cáncer por radiaciones...jajajaa

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

segun ley por ay que contiene gas etiliglicol que produce un efecto tóxico sobre el organismo.ademas de nicotina poca cantidad pero nicotina al fin 
saludos

esta es la fuente http://www.elpais.com.uy/091120/ultmo-455493/ultimomomento/msp-se-opone-al-cigarrillo-electronico


----------



## fernandob

obviamente demuestra RAZONAMIENTO del que lo adopta y requiere de ESFUERZO, por que sabe que no es lo mismo .
pero .......
el que lo usa al saber lo va manejando.
va reduciendo la droga hasta que al final solo chupa aire.

lo de la ley .................

NI DUDO que seguro las empresas tabacaleras :enfadado: deben presionar para que estas cosas se prohiban....... ni lo dudo, y son tan hipocritas que dicen que usa 1 gramo de veneno .......cuando sus cigarrillos usan 20 veecs mas.


----------



## electrodan

DJ DRACO dijo:


> cosideraciones:
> 
> 1) no genera adicción


Si que genera adicción si ya no sos adicto y lo usás. La diferencia es que esto no te llena de alquitrán y cancer los pulmones.


----------



## djboom

Código:
	

 DJ draco:
3) reduce gradualmente la dosis...es decir, reduce la adicción progresivamente


Saludos, mira no estoy de acuerdo con este punto por la sig. razón:
El hecho de que te sigas metiendo nicotina significa que aún eres adicto y fumador, reduces la cantidad que te metes, ok, pero de ahi no vas a salir, nunca, hasta que decidas cortarlo completamente de raiz, ¿como?, R: YA NO FUMES, 

El otro punto es quitar ese lavado de cerebro que tenemos cuando fumadores somos, una vez que haces esas dos cosas: problema resuelto.

Recuerda: El cigarro no hace nada por ti, si tu crees que te relaja y te quita el nerviosismo: es mentira, el mismo cigarro fue el que te lo provocó.
Y la retirada de nicotina ni siquiera causa molestia fisica, es impercibible , TODO ES MENTAL.
Mi Guía:


		HTML:
	

Es fácil Dejar de fumar, Si Sabes Como. 
Autor: Allen Car.


Sigo a sus ordenes por cualquier duda carnales.


----------



## lanky

Hola

El cigarrillo electronico, funciona si quieres dejar de fumar, puedes comprar las recargas con diferentes niveles de nicotina y asi bajar el consumo gradualmente. El "efecto humo", crea la misma sensacion que fumar un cigarrillo mas suave, pero sin olor!!
puedes usarlo en lugares publicos donde esta prohibido fumar 

crea adiccion? esta orientado a un mercado que ya es adicto a la nicotina (alternativa a los parches)

saludos


----------



## Meliklos

una adiccion es una adiccion....a cualquier cosa: mate, cafe, deporte, estudio, cigarillo, cigarro usb...que se yo...
 las adicciones de por si son malas! 
sacado de por ahi: 

La adicción es una enfermedad primaria, crónica con factores genéticos, psicosociales y ambientales que influencian su desarrollo y manifestaciones. La enfermedad es frecuentemente progresiva y fatal. Es caracterizada por episodios continuos o periódicos de: descontrol sobre el uso, uso a pesar de consecuencias adversas...bla,bla...

sea algo que parece "bueno", igualmente si lo haces en exceso ya se transforma en una adiccion y no es bueno...los excesos nunca son buenos!!

con respecto a lo que comento Fer en la 1º pagina, una vez alguien me dijo que existen las personas que tienden a hacerse adictas a las cosas: cocinar, comer!, mirar tele (cierto programa) y demas, y otras personas que no...digamos que lo pueden "controlar"...

me di cuenta que cuando algo me gusta me hago adicta! no me controlo! es por eso qu en mi vida, eh rechazado propuestas de ciertas cosas, porque se que si me gustaba una vez....me hiba a gustar siempre!!
por eso, no es pavada lo de la adiccion...


----------



## reydlt29

Hola

Soy estudiante de ingenieria biomedica y pienso que es un gran invento debido a que de una u otra manera mejora la calidad de vida de los seres humanos, que es lo mas valioso que podemos lograr con un invento. Necesitamos gente que se preocupe por la vida y no en destruirla.


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

Mi unica adiccion es el cafe (nunca en mi vida se me dio de tocar cigarrillos de ningun tipo y el alcohol no es que no me guste pero se controlarme).

Todo empezo cuando tenia 10 años cuando lo probe y realmente me encanto. 
Llegue a tomarlo compulsivamente a los 18 años (donde me tomaba casi 6 cafes por dias y a veces ocho) y despues empese a reducir las dosis ahora maximo tomo 3 tasas chiquitas que no equivalen a una taza grande de las que me tomaba antes.

Aveces me agarraba la chiripiorca y se me daba por dejarlo lo maximo que dure fueron 64 dias y digamos que con fuerza de voluntad se puede todo (al igual que las metas en la vida).
El tema esta en reconocer donde esta el limite y empezar a aflojarle un poco.

Por ahi lei que es mas dificil dejar la cafeina que el cigarrillo (lo dicen los estudios) que lo confirme alguien porque yo no pienso empesar a fumar aver si me vuelvo adicto a eso tambien 

Si me lo preguntan a mi es mas de lo mismo. Los vendedores de los cigarrillos electronicos te promocionan eso para dejar de fumar para seguir vendiendo unidades (como toda empresa, no?). Una vez que lograste superar eso como seguramente la gran mayoria de tus amigos y conocidos fuman (probablemente) te van a dar ganas de volver al habito y eso es lo que uno debe de poner limite y decir NO.

saludos!

NärXEh

p.d.: para mi cumpleaños numero 23 me inyectare cafe en las venas ajaja


----------



## teufel

bien soy nuevo en esto pero pues estooy a favor del cigarrillo electronico
ya que pues como dicen la adiccion ya la lleva la persona pero es ocasionada por otros quimicos que lleva el cigarrillo ahora viendolo de esa manera el cigarrillo electronico esta removiendo las otras 399 sustancias que lleva dejando solo la nicotina si no lo entienden esto implica que esta quitando las sustancias que hacen que el cigarrillo se vuelva adiccion por consecuencia haciendo que el cigarrillo deje de ser una adiccion y al final puedas dejalo de consumir no creen??


----------



## trova

Hola a todos. He estado construyendo una Premadetor pero tengo problemas y no funciona. Supongo que muchos sabrán lo que es una Premadetor pero por si acaso lo explico, se trata básicamente de un sencillo dispositivo electrónico que se utiliza para hacer resistencias de cigarrillos electrónicos mediante soldadura por contacto o salto de corriente (perdonen si no uso los términos correctos, no soy un experto en electrónica).
El circuito está formado por una fuente de alimentación y un condensador de 1000 mf, la fuente alimenta al condensador y luego este produce una descarga que es la que funde los dos hilos de la resistencia. Se supone que es algo sencillo pero a mi no me ha funcionado. He preguntado en los foros de cigarrillos electrónicos donde otros compañeros ya la han fabricado con éxito pero nadie ha logrado saber porque a mi no me funciona a pesar de que uso exactamente los mismos componentes, por eso he venido a este foro a ver si hay alguien que me pueda con esto. A continuación os pongo unas fotos del plano del circuito y del que yo he fabricado por si alguien detecta algo que yo haya hecho mal. Cualquier idea o sugerencia será mas que bienvenida. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

No comprendo paea que sirve este artefacto.

Cuando dices: "NO funciona", ¿ Que significa ?

¿ Explota ?
¿ No hace lo que se supone que debe hacer ?
¿ Sale humo de algún componente. ?
¿ Se quema el fusible ?
¿¿??


----------



## trova

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No comprendo paea que sirve este artefacto.
> 
> Cuando dices: "NO funciona", ¿ Que significa ?
> 
> ¿ Explota ?
> ¿ No hace lo que se supone que debe hacer ?
> ¿ Sale humo de algún componente. ?
> ¿ Se quema el fusible ?
> ¿¿??



Cuando digo que no funciona es que no hace lo que debe hacer que es, en este caso soldar los hilos no resistivos con los resistivos. El condensador deberia cargarse a unos 38 volts para ppoder producir la chispa necesaria para la soldadura, pero nunca para de 4 o 5 volts


----------



## nasaserna

Bienvenido al foro.



			
				trova dijo:
			
		

> Cuando digo que no funciona es que no hace lo que debe hacer que es, en este caso soldar los hilos no resistivos con los resistivos. El condensador deberia cargarse a unos 38 volts para ppoder producir la chispa necesaria para la soldadura, pero nunca para de 4 o 5 volts



lo mas probable es que tienes el condensador conectado invertido, y como el transformador a simple vista no se acerca a 1.5A, y la resistencia es muy pequeña no te ha explotado en la cara, verifica la polaridad del condensador, y cuidado con lo que aspiras con ese aparatito, muchas de las sustacias que usan para generar el humo son muuuyyy peligrosas.


----------



## trova

El condensador está bien conectado, una de las patillas es mas larga que la otra y eso indica la polaridad. En cuanto a tus recomendaciones con respecto al cigarrillo electrónico te lo agradezco pero veo que estas desinformado o mal informado, lo cual es lo mismo, las sustancias que se utilizan no son ¨muchas¨...solo 4, en comparación con el cigarrillo normal que son mas de 4000 sustancias y, por demás, no es ¨humo¨ sino vapor lo que se aspira. Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## blanko001

El circuito parece estar bien montado. Lo que se necesita es cargar el capacitor y luego descargarlo súbitamente cortocircuitando los dos alambres. De cuanto es el valor de la resistencia del circuito? comprobaste que los materiales de los alambres son los correctos?
Un video del curioso aparato


----------



## DOSMETROS

Decime los colores de esa resistencia


----------



## trova

Exactamente, eso es lo que hace este circuito, cargar el filtro y descargar una chispa que suelda los hilos de la resistencia. La resistencia me da, con el multimetro 273 ohm, la que se detalla en el plano del circuito es de 270 ohm, los colores son rojo, marrón, amarillo y dorado pero no se si el orden seria el correcto, depende de por donde se comience. No entiendo a que te refieres con los materiales de los alambres, usé alambres de cobre y estaño. Otra cosa, la salida del transformador me da 34 volts alterna pero la salida del puente rectificador me da 29 volt directa, ¿Esa caida de voltaje es normal? Mil gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces la resistencia está bien.


----------



## blanko001

trova dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia me da, con el multimetro 273 ohm, la que se detalla en el plano del circuito es de 270 ohm, los colores son *rojo, marrón, amarillo y dorado* pero no se si el orden seria el correcto, depende de por donde se comience.



Que no es raro que no coincida el codigo de colores con el valor? Por colores me daría 210KΩ. Además revisa si estás en la escala correcta del multímetro.

Y pregunto por el material de los alambres a unir... no deben ser especiales como konstantan o algo así?


----------



## Lamas

Yo creo, segun la foto,  que los colores son rojo violeta amarillo lo que te da 270K, pero en el circuito necesitas  rojo violeta marron para que sea de 270.  Si tenes amarillo en la tercera posición solo se me ocurre que estas en la escala incorrecta del multimetro.


----------



## trova

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Decime los colores de esa resistencia



Me lio un poco con los colores de la resistencia pero el multimetro me da 272 ohm.





			
				blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Que no es raro que no coincida el codigo de colores con el valor? Por colores me daría 210KΩ. Además revisa si estás en la escala correcta del multímetro.
> 
> Y pregunto por el material de los alambres a unir... no deben ser especiales como konstantan o algo así?



Pense que te referias al material de los alambres utilisados en las conecciones. Si, los alambres a soldar son de Kanthal que es parecido al Nikrom pero resiste temperaturas superiores. Aqui lo que intento hacer son resistencias llamadas NR-R-NR que significa No resistivo Resistivo No resistivo donde se suelda un alambre que no hace resistencia con el alambre de Kantal, esto mejora la eficiencia de la resistencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

trova dijo:
			
		

> Me lio un poco con los colores de la resistencia pero el multimetro me da 272 ohm.. . . . .



¿ Esto lo mediste con la resistencia dentro del circuito o desconectada ?

Si el transformador es de *24Vca* ¿ Como es que te da *34Vca* de salida ?

Yo desarmaría "*Todo*" y re-armaría paso a paso midiendo y comprobando cada cosa que agregue al esquema.


----------



## trova

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Esto lo mediste con la resistencia dentro del circuito o desconectada ?
> 
> Si el transformador es de *24Vca* ¿ Como es que te da *34Vca* de salida ?
> 
> Yo desarmaría "*Todo*" y re-armaría paso a paso midiendo y comprobando cada cosa que agregue al esquema.


Medi la resistencia desconectada del circuito, me sigue dando 273 ohm, también desconecte el transformador y me sigue dando 34 VAC sin embargo la cubierta del mismo dice 24 VAC y lo compré pidiendo ese voltaje de salida (¿¿¿???)...¿como muy raro no?. He medido el voltaje de la red de mi casa y me da 229 VAC...¿Sera por eso la salida de 34 V en el transformador?


----------



## blanko001

Igualmente todo está como raro, porque a mayor tensión debería ser aún mas escandalosa la chispa... pero el problema es que no produce la chispa porque no supera los 5V sobre el capacitor. 
¿De cuántos voltios es el condensador?
¿probaste haciéndo un puente sobre la resistencia (es decir eliminandola)?

Es ilógico... pero a estas alturas lo que restaría es lo que recomienda Fogo'. Saca todo y empieza paso a paso midiendo todo.


----------



## trova

blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Igualmente todo está como raro, porque a mayor tensión debería ser aún mas escandalosa la chispa... pero el problema es que no produce la chispa porque no supera los 5V sobre el capacitor.
> ¿De cuántos voltios es el condensador?
> ¿probaste haciéndo un puente sobre la resistencia (es decir eliminandola)?
> 
> Es ilógico... pero a estas alturas lo que restaría es lo que recomienda Fogo'. Saca todo y empieza paso a paso midiendo todo.



Despues de desmontar y volver a montar todo el problema continuó así que lo que hice fue puentear la resistencia y así fue como logré que funcionara. Hasta ahora funciona perfectamente, buena chispa y suelda los hilos sin problemas. Me pregunto entonces que pintaba esa resistencia ahí? Los demás que la han fabricado han usado esa resistencia. Lo otro que me preocupa es que, por no usar la resistencia, el circuito tenga una vida limitada. El condensador es a 60 Volts y se esta cargando a 47 asi que pienso que no tendré problemas por ahi..
Una vez mas gracias a todos los que me han aportado sus ideas.


----------



## blanko001

La verdad dudé siempre del valor del resistor. Porque la misma debe ser relativamente baja... no hay problema con ello, puedes utilizar de 100 ohm... de 330 ohm... Ella lo que hace es "amortiguar" la carga del capacitor... la descarga si es súbita. 
Saludos!
PD: Aún no me creo que el valor del resitor que tienes sea de 270 ohm con los colores que describiste.


----------



## trova

blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> La verdad dudé siempre del valor del resistor. Porque la misma debe ser relativamente baja... no hay problema con ello, puedes utilizar de 100 ohm... de 330 ohm... Ella lo que hace es "amortiguar" la carga del capacitor... la descarga si es súbita.
> Saludos!
> PD: Aún no me creo que el valor del resitor que tienes sea de 270 ohm con los colores que describiste.



Pues eso me tranquiliza porque al quitar la resistencia pensé que me cargaría el circuito pero tu tienes razón, lo que hace es amortiguar la carga peroooo amortiguaba demaciado
En cuanto a los colores de la resistencia puede que tengas razón y yo este equivocado, los colores no los diferencio bien, son franjas muy pequeñas y aunque las miré con una lupa quizás me haya equivocado pero eso si, el multimetro me da 270 ohm. y la puse en el circuito porque venia en el plano que han usado todos los que han fabricado el aparatico. El plano esta al principio del post. Una ves mas muchas gracias por vuestras ideas y sugerencias.



Aparato terminado y funcionando


----------



## Traial2001

Bueno este es mi primer post después de presentarme...a ver si lo hago bien..
Bueno soy un exfumador y ahora estoy en el mundo del Vapeo...en este mundo manejamos muchos "aparatos" electrónicos para producir vapor..
Bueno voy a hablaros de un aparato llamado "Ipv 3" lleva un chip llamado yihi y es capaz de producir desde 7w hasta 165w con dos baterías 18650.. Pues bien OS comento el problema.. Esta mañana estaba yo desayunando y al terminar me decidí a vapear.... Mi sorpresa fue cuando mi aparato no producía vapor.... Estaba encendido la pantalla mostraba toda la información pero al dar al botón de calada este no hacia nada....
Al abrir mi aparato me encontré con este diodo quemado..
E podido identificar que es un diodo el cual arriba pone "s4".. La reparación es facil... Cambiarlo por otro y listo...peeeroo podría poner un diodo mas potente para así solucionar el problema definitivamente??.. E visto diodos muy parecidos pero un poco mas grandes... Pero mi duda es esa.. Podría ponerlo o dañaría alguna parte del chip..
Bueno un saludo a todos y muchísimas gracias por la ayuda..


----------



## pandacba

Si era un diodo de señal o rectificador no habria problema, ahor si era un zener alli si tendras prolemas


----------



## Traial2001

Gracias por responder......
Lo que e podido averiguar esqe es un diodo smd s4... Y la verdad no se si podría cambiar por un zener..


----------



## STK

ese diodo  es schotky  

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...32224722328.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.2.fGwjpt


----------



## Traial2001

El diodo lo e podido reemplazar por uno más potente.. De momento el aparato a vuelto a la vida...ya os diré si no le sienta mas ese pedazo de diodo.....saludosss


----------



## Traial2001

Hola a todos de nuevo....aunque postee poco os sigo constantemente.....

Bueno esta vez traigo un MOSFET que se resiste a ser encontrado.....e mirado en google y no lo e encontrado a ver si vosotros lo conocéis o sabéis de alguno equivalente..

OS digo lo que pone.... RA04....T52C.....

Bueno a ver si podeis orientarme pq no se donde buscarlo....saludoss


----------



## eL1ct

Hola,
Parece un encapsulado raro para un MOSFET, quiza sea uno doble?
De todos modos estas seguro de que es un MOSFET? Si es asi, quiza se pueda encontrar un sustituto dependiendo de la funcion que cumple...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ayudaría conocer:

¿ De que es la placa ?
¿ Marca ?
¿ Modelo ?
¿ Que se supone que hace el supuesto MOSFET ?
¿ Con que tensión trabaja ?


----------



## enbudle

podria ser este. en todo caso. cuando no encuentres un componente trata poniendo datasheet al final.eso ayuda bastante


----------



## Traial2001

Muchas gracias a todos por responder y ayudar........a ver podría decir donde proviene.....es la electrónica de un cigarro electrónico.....creó que regula la entrega de potencia del electrónico.....


----------



## Traial2001

¡ Caramba ! . . . . no había visto este hilo........

Yo soy vapeador desde hace 1 año......y la puedo responder todas las dudas q*U*e tengáis sobre el...

El cigarrillo electrónico no tiene nada que ver con el cigarro analógico.....ni en la forma de inhalar nicotina se parece..

Componentes principales del líquido e.líquido........propilenglicol....se usa en los conductos de ventilación de los hospitales para evitar que la gente sana se contagie de virus y demás...... Glicerina vegetal...se usa en jarabes de la tos y varios ........nicotina en proporciones de rebaje.....no es cancerígena.......lo demás aromas hidrosolubles...... Hay muchísimos estudios sobre el cigarro electrónico y es saludable... En fin.......el problema del ecig es*-*que no deja dinero en las arcas públicas..


----------



## uhf35

Y el método más avanzado para dejar de fumar es... el precio del faso !


----------



## kasius

buenas estoy tratando de reparar el mismo equipo se puso en corto el mosfet ...lo raro es una bo*b*ina q*ue* tiene de la salida de este mosfet a masa !!!


----------



## Traial2001

Kasius.......me das una buena noticia....al menos no soy el único...
A ver la bobina es la que amplifica la señal digamos....... Por eso luego puedes jugar a subir y bajar potencia..... Y creó que el mismo fallo tiene el mío..el .MOSFET en corto.........tu ya localizaste el recambio?...saludos..


----------



## kasius

lo que hice fue pasar el mosfet de la entrada negativa y puentear el mismo y me marca en corto ...cuando conecto la bobina se va todo a corto


----------



## Traial2001

Kasius lo mismo me.pasa a mi......tengo dos.evic *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*....1de ellos cuando conectó la.bobina el MOSFET se pone hirviendo y el otro evic...de momento ni enciende


----------



## maxiarg1

Hola que tal? Necesito hacer un regulador de 200W, lo voy a alimentar con 2 pilas 18650 (3.7V, 3000mAh y hasta 35A de descarga) tengo que poder regular el voltaje y tiene que, por supuesto, soportar alta intensidad de corriente.

No les pido que me den el circuito, sino que me digan por ejemplo "busca información de tal tipo de regulador que ese te va a servir" y yo me encargo de buscar.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Regulador *¿ De que tensión?*


----------



## maxiarg1

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Regulador *¿ De que tensión?*



Antes que nada, gracias por la respuesta.
las voy a poner en serie a las pilas, por lo que voy a tener una tension tipica de 7.4V. A mi lo que me interesa es la potencia 0 - 200W y el circuito va a tener una carga de entre 0.05 ohm y 2 ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS

Potencia máxima Pmax = V² / R = ( 7,4 V )² / 0,05 Ω = 1.095,2 Watts 

Potencia mínima Pmin = V² / R = ( 7,4 V )² / 2 Ω =  27,38 Watts


----------



## maxiarg1

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Potencia máxima Pmax = V² / R = ( 7,4 V )² / 0,05 Ω = 1.095,2 Watts
> 
> Potencia mínima Pmin = V² / R = ( 7,4 V )² / 2 Ω =  27,38 Watts



Me pareció que estaba de mas decir que la potencia se iba a ver limitada por la capacidad de las pilas. Quizás cometí el error de decir que tenia que ser de 200W, pero es en función de la resistencia de carga que le coloque.

Los datos de las pilas ya los expuse.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter

No del todo. Has puesto la capacidad (Ah) pero no la corriente que pueden dar (A)
Suelen guardar cierta relación pero no siempre es directa y no siempre es la misma
Insisto en que es más favorable almacenar agua que almacenar electrones

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que se yo , ¿ Una fuente de corriente constante tipo switching ?

Cómo estás dando poca información es muy dificil asesorarte correctamente.

Saludos !


----------



## maxiarg1

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> No del todo. Has puesto la capacidad (Ah) pero no la corriente que pueden dar (A)
> Suelen guardar cierta relación pero no siempre es directa y no siempre es la misma
> Insisto en que es más favorable almacenar agua que almacenar electrones
> 
> Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!



Puse que puede descargar hasta 35A. Es como la de la imagen que adjunto, solo que esa es hasta 30A


----------



## Scooter

Es verdad, me lié con el hilo de la bomba de agua. Disculpa.

Lo que pasa es que a 30A esas pilas duran unos pocos minutos, muy pocos.

Me parece mucha corriente para esa pila, depende de para que sea pero seguramente yo pondría dos en paralelo.

Si dices que es lo que vas a alimentar, mejor. Si es que se puede decir, que parece que es un secreto, porque he releído el hilo y no lo veo.

Ten en cuenta que cada una de esas baterías apenas almacena 5 o 6Wh efectivos porque no se puede descargar del todo, así que un par de pilas , considerando la eficiencia del inversor etc pueden dar para 5 o 6 minutos de carga de 200W y luego vuelve a cargar.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## DOSMETROS

3.000 mAh . . . , la cuenta daría 6 minutos a 30 A , la realidad y las tablas de datos de las baterías nos enseñó que es menos de la mitad , unos 2 minutos (si es que antes no explota por sobretemperatura  )


----------



## maxiarg1

Mil disculpas, no puse lo que era el proyecto porque me pareció innecesario, creí que alcanzaba con poner estos datos. Y no, no es ningún misterio jajaja es para hacer un cigarrillo electrónico.

Personalmente tengo uno (adjunto imágenes). Como veran en las imágenes lo que se setea es la potencia en Watts y en función de eso tenes el voltaje, y bueno la resistencia es fija (la resistencia es un arrollamiento de alambre, en este caso kanthal, con forma de bobina).

Teniendo los valores de Resistencia y voltaje, ya podemos calcular la corriente y podrán comprobar que es bastante alta. La duración de la batería en este caso no es problema porque va a ser en función de la potencia seteada, con esta resistencia la uso en 100W mas o menos y con que dure unos minutos esta bien.


----------



## SKYFALL

Y un cigarrillo electronico necesita tanta potencia?  mas bien parece un tabaco electronico


----------



## alberto2236

Hola, es algo muy sencillo pero no se como realizar esto. Se daño por tercera ocasión mi cigarro electrónico así que quiero fabricar uno.

Hay solo dos elementos: una batería de 3.7V y una resistencia de 1.2 ohms, si los conecto así, son como tres amperes de corriente y unos 11 watts de potencia

En el aparato original se podía aumentar la potencia hasta 70 watts, generando mayor temperatura en la resistencia y finalmente mas vapor para inhalar.

La pregunta es.... que le agrego al circuito para generar unos 30 watts en al resistencia???

Se que tengo que aumentar la corriente o la caída de tension en la resistencia. Pero como puedo hacer eso? Cambiar los valores de la resistencia o el voltaje de la baria no es lo que busco, sino con esos valores aumentar la potencia en la resistencia.



Agradecería cualquier pista o tipo de apoyo


----------



## Fogonazo

Debes aumentar el valor de la resistencia, lo que disminuye la potencia disipada y muy seguramente aumente la duración de la resistencia


----------

